# Results?



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*results*

On the testing equipment page there is a link to an excel file. This only ranks them on performance.

Jon


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*drop away*

hi i was wondering if you had the rest of the noise test results, all that were listed was the top 5.

to bad trophy ridge declined to particapate i really like thier sights and rests. would real like to see how they rate , escailly in the noise test. i have a trophy taker rest that seems to have some vibration noise in it, did you get anything like that in your tests?

thanks and great job on the evaluations!!!


----------

